# What are my guppies doing?



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

As the topic states. I've found them doing this 2 times today


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are just hangin out ; that's all...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

That what I was thinking the first time I saw this. But they do it all the time.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Guppies tend to spend a lot of time in the upper water. However, if they are gulping air, you might need to check water parameters or increase the agitation of the surface to increase the dissolved oxygen, particularly if the water is over 82 degrees.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

They are doing fine I never have problems with that tank. The water is always pretty close to perfect since its a 10g and easy to care for.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's the guppy version of a high-five. LOL
Not really. They need perking up.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

If they do that so much and are just staying there at the top and not moving much, there is a problem with your water. Check your water quality. Make sure you have enough oxygen in the tank.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I thought it was like a high five before lol. They are not always up at the top like that. But they are always together. Sometimes I see my guppies in the rock caves hiding. Well more the male then the two females.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

What are the first and third pictures of?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think what your seeing is the top of my tank stand, it just looks like its 4 pictures when it's only 2


----------

